# Inhalt in Tabelle laden?



## Homwer (21. August 2004)

Inhalt in Tabelle laden?

Hi, ich habe ein kleines Problem.
Ich bin gerade dabei eine HP für meine Oma zu bauen 
http://www.HausStephan.de

Nun möchte ich gerne in der Mitte wo im moment das Bild und der Text ist was anderes „Reinladen“ ohne die ganze Seite neu laden zu müssen.

Ich habe ein paar Erfahrungen, mit JS und weis das man in nen iframe Z.b. den Inhalt von ner TXT Datei laden kann, aber geht so was auch mit Tabellen? Und wenn ja wie?
Also könnte ich einfach in die Tabelle name=“bla“ den Inhalt aus bla.txt laden?

Oder bin ich besser dran wenn ich es in PHP versuche?

Ich weis dass das hier das HTML Forum ist, die Page ist ja auch größtenteils HTML  
Aber ich finde das passt hier am besten rein.

Danke.
Homwer


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. August 2004)

Also, entweder du nutzt einen Iframe und lädst mit target=framename eine neue HTML Datei ( weil TXT Dateien auslesen funktioniert nur lokal und auch nur eingeschränkt ) oder du nimmst gleich PHP ( severseitig ) und dann include()...


----------



## Homwer (21. August 2004)

OK, Danke, wollte mich eh mit PHP beschäftigen.
Danke


----------

